
PayPal: It may be your account, but you aren’t going to use it - rayvega
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2009/05/15/paypal-it-may-be-your-account-but-you-arenrsquot-going.aspx
======
algul
If you call Paypal with a US phone number and a foreign IP number, especially
when the IP number is linked to a country with loose money laundering rules,
you are going to have problems.

